# Nj Guys Its Time To Thank Mother Nature (kinda)



## Mow It All (Jul 13, 2006)

Well it finally happened.......we got more than a light dusting. It was shy of 2" but I still got to go and plow all of my accounts. FINALLY (bought a new plow, truck, and blower) first time!!!! Lets all thenk that Bi%$H Mother nature and maybe she will give us more!!!!! Anyone know where to find snow fall totals in NJ?? I figure about 1 1/2"


----------



## Xtra (Sep 29, 2003)

I had a little over 3" on my lawn in Toms River and about 2" on the road.
I sub for a senior development and we don't until 3+


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Mow It All;360906 said:


> Well it finally happened.......we got more than a light dusting. It was shy of 2" but I still got to go and plow all of my accounts. FINALLY (bought a new plow, truck, and blower) first time!!!! Lets all thenk that Bi%$H Mother nature and maybe she will give us more!!!!! Anyone know where to find snow fall totals in NJ?? I figure about 1 1/2"


I'm not thanking anyone, mother nature $cr*w*d me over, we were forecast to get 1-3" last night, and when I woke up this morning, we had....0"[email protected]** IT!:crying: :angry: ! Not even a dusting! I sure hope we get some snow here in Northern, NJ soon, I'm about ready to give up on this winter! Got any pics of plowing, I'm starting to forget what more than 1/2" of snow looks like :crying: !


----------



## AClearerPath (Dec 27, 2006)

*NJ snowfall totals website*

http://cook-college.rutgers.edu/htbin/agweather.com

Goes County by County in NJ through some of the bigger towns

I did some work in Monmouth today and the numbers seemed pretty accurate


----------



## Mow It All (Jul 13, 2006)

Xtra;360992 said:


> I had a little over 3" on my lawn in Toms River and about 2" on the road.
> I sub for a senior development and we don't until 3+


Most of my accounts are 2" but they all called this time so I got lucky. I do a Jewish apartment complex in Lakewood (all the local guys know what I meen about Lakewood) and they want it done at 1" and above, including sidewalks, salting, and plowing. I stepped in Sh&#
with that one, I worked there for 2 hrs today and they paid over $800.....I REALLY GOT LUCKY.....A huge portion of my lawn accounts are in Lakewood as well.


----------



## 600rrpilot (Aug 24, 2005)

looks like were going to get left out for this thursday/friday storm as well. I quit.


----------



## Mow It All (Jul 13, 2006)

600rrpilot;361625 said:


> looks like were going to get left out for this thursday/friday storm as well. I quit.


Dont give up just yet, they keep saying it depends on the direction. If it heads to see we will get a good amount.......

hey you ride a 600rr?? I ride an f4i.......

http://www.myspace.com/phantomrider1


----------



## tkahike (Dec 22, 2006)

Few flakes, but they are calling for 1-2 tonight also. See what happens.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

Mow It All;361372 said:


> Most of my accounts are 2" but they all called this time so I got lucky. I do a Jewish apartment complex in Lakewood (all the local guys know what I meen about Lakewood) and they want it done at 1" and above, including sidewalks, salting, and plowing. I stepped in Sh&#
> with that one, I worked there for 2 hrs today and they paid over $800.....I REALLY GOT LUCKY.....A huge portion of my lawn accounts are in Lakewood as well.


best drivers in the country all come out of lakewood ( i am in howell )

it should be good for thursday night into friday i am keeping my fingers crossed


----------

